# Will a lawn that is under regulation(PGR) make herbicides less effective



## Jersey_diy (Sep 5, 2020)

I want to put down some PGR this year, last year I did it and was a total success. My question is if my lawn is under regulation will any herbicide that I put down become less effective or take longer to work?

I am currently one week in after applying ethofumesate + tenacity, I plan to make another application in 1 to 2 weeks. I would like to sneak the PGR in there before hand. Anyone seen any issues with herbicides and PGRs?


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

From the Rightline label:

"• Do not apply RightLine ETHO 4 SC for at least 8 weeks after application of a Plant Growth Regulator although an RightLine ETHO 4 SC program may be initiated on creeping bentgrass 3 weeks after a single application of PRIMO* has been applied."


----------



## Jersey_diy (Sep 5, 2020)

I wonder about the other way around, how long after applying Etho can I apply a PGR?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I don't think it makes it less effective, at least I haven't noticed. I do think that starting PGR is still too early (except proxy which is too late).


----------



## Jersey_diy (Sep 5, 2020)

I think you are right on the timing...I started last year late march but last year was much warmer. I would probably start this year mid april.

So you haven't seen any issues with Herbicides working well while under regulation, thats great


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

@Jersey_diy, did you put down ethofumesate already? How was it? I ordered Rightline but thinking of putting it down on the fall.


----------



## Jersey_diy (Sep 5, 2020)

I did put the ethofumesate down on Saturday, I did a mix of etho, tenacity, and speed zone. I will apply the pgr in two weeks. I haven't done any fertilizers yet as I don't want to feed the poa.

Once I apply the pgr I will wait a week to put down some fertilizer.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Just wondering how ethofumesate affected the poa. Can you post some photos?


----------



## Jersey_diy (Sep 5, 2020)

Sure I will get some tomorrow, raining right now, this was my second app...first app did start to burn some of it out, but a lot of it got stressed and went to seed in a major way. Hoping this round stresses it enough to die, but I did notice more and more effect as the month went on.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Jersey_diy said:


> Sure I will get some tomorrow, raining right now, this was my second app...first app did start to burn some of it out, but a lot of it got stressed and went to seed in a major way. Hoping this round stresses it enough to die, but I did notice more and more effect as the month went on.


What's your application rate? Are you planning to split it and save for fall?


----------



## Jersey_diy (Sep 5, 2020)

.57 oz etho, 3.2 oz an acre(.4 tsp per 1k), speedzone . 75 oz per 1k..... We will see if it burns up the poa or everything &#128521;


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Jersey_diy said:


> .57 oz etho, 3.2 oz an acre(.4 tsp per 1k), speedzone . 75 oz per 1k..... We will see if it burns up the poa or everything 😉


Thanks! Got my etho delivered today. I'll wait for the weather to warm up a little bit before I apply. Looking forward to see the effect on your poa.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Hi @Jersey_diy, any updates on the poa? I'm wondering how well it did. I'm doing small amount of tenacity and some of the poas are toasted already but not all. If etho made a big dent on your poas I'll probably spray it and then PGR after a couple of weeks. Did you apply PGR already?


----------



## Jersey_diy (Sep 5, 2020)

I need to take pics. The etho definitely made a dent. You can see a good amount is toasted under the canopy. But also it out the poa until full seeding mode.. seed heads everywhere. I am doing another low dose of tenacity on Sunday, another low dose of tenacity on Thursday... And then anuew a week later. Hopefully this will make a meaningful impact. Also bagging, and no fertilizer until I am under regulation


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Jersey_diy said:


> I need to take pics. The etho definitely made a dent. You can see a good amount is toasted under the canopy. But also it out the poa until full seeding mode.. seed heads everywhere. I am doing another low dose of tenacity on Sunday, another low dose of tenacity on Thursday... And then anuew a week later. Hopefully this will make a meaningful impact. Also bagging, and no fertilizer until I am under regulation


I think the seeding is normal. It will bring out seeds when stressed. The poa in my yard is in seeding frenzy after my 2nd dose of tenacity. I'll probably spray again tomorrow. Thanks for the update!


----------



## Mtnbikerva (May 2, 2021)

Jersey_diy said:


> I did put the ethofumesate down on Saturday, I did a mix of etho, tenacity, and speed zone. I will apply the pgr in two weeks. I haven't done any fertilizers yet as I don't want to feed the poa.
> 
> Once I apply the pgr I will wait a week to put down some fertilizer.


Did you mix SPEEDZONE, TENACITY and ETHOFUMASATE together in one tank?


----------



## Mtnbikerva (May 2, 2021)

Jersey_diy said:


> I want to put down some PGR this year, last year I did it and was a total success. My question is if my lawn is under regulation will any herbicide that I put down become less effective or take longer to work?
> 
> I am currently one week in after applying ethofumesate + tenacity, I plan to make another application in 1 to 2 weeks. I would like to sneak the PGR in there before hand. Anyone seen any issues with herbicides and PGRs?


What do you mean your lawn is under regulation?


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Mtnbikerva said:


> Jersey_diy said:
> 
> 
> > I want to put down some PGR this year, last year I did it and was a total success. My question is if my lawn is under regulation will any herbicide that I put down become less effective or take longer to work?
> ...


I think what he means by under regulation is after applying PGR (Plant Growth Regulator). PGR is a chemical that regulates the vertical growth of the grass. A very popular PGR is T-Nex with the active ingreadient Trinexapac-ethyl.


----------



## Jersey_diy (Sep 5, 2020)

Mtnbikerva said:


> Jersey_diy said:
> 
> 
> > I did put the ethofumesate down on Saturday, I did a mix of etho, tenacity, and speed zone. I will apply the pgr in two weeks. I haven't done any fertilizers yet as I don't want to feed the poa.
> ...


Yes sir, farely hot mix, it did a little stunting to the grass, but nothing that didnt recover.


----------



## Jersey_diy (Sep 5, 2020)

Here is a pic of the progress, you see in the bottom right there is quite a bit of brown(dead poa). And the KBG and RYE are starting to outcompete. I am going to finish off with 3 more low doses of tenacity and for the 3rd dose I will combine Anuew.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Those poa sure took a beating! As for me, I already put down TNex that's why I'll be doing the etho in the fall. Thanks for the update!


----------

